# Northwest Salmon



## willfishforfood (Oct 20, 2014)

3 days and 3 limit of Silvers


----------



## Y_J (Oct 20, 2014)

Right on.. lookin' good there.


----------



## bcfishon (Nov 10, 2014)

Dang Washington is kicking out the silvers,what river are you fishing if you don't mind me asking,not to worry about me showing up as I am done with salmon for the year and will finish the year playing with sturgeon on the willy.


----------

